# Beef Ribs



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2006)

My wife called when she was at Wal-Mart and said they had beef ribs for right around $4 a rack.  I asked her to check for the sodium to see if they were enhanced and she said it said 60mg, I told her to get three racks for that price.  She got home and I was pleasantly surprised, the look pretty good for $4.  So I rubbed them down with a heavy dose of Wolfe Rub Bold and let them sit in the fridge for an hour or so while I got the WSM ready and then hit them with another light dusting when I put them on!  Gonna do the 4-1-1 method so they should be ready around 8:30.  Just in time for the Skins game!!


----------



## Griff (Aug 26, 2006)

Enough of these Wolfe Rub bold teasers!!

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2006)

Glad you could join in on all the cooking going on today.  Except for Scotty, He is eating right now.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 26, 2006)

Those look Goooooood!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 26, 2006)

Uhmmmm   Uhmmmm Good!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2006)

Four hours and the ribs are into foil.  Getting tender, should be pretty tender in another hour.  The Wolfe Rub Bold is really making a nice bark and the smell is incredible!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 26, 2006)

Looking good Larry. The beef ribs I buy around here, from the resturant supply have way more meat than those. I eat 1 rib and I'm pretty full.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looking good Larry. The beef ribs I buy around here, from the resturant supply have way more meat than those. I eat 1 rib and I'm pretty full.



I bet you pay more than $4 a rack too!


----------



## BigGQ (Aug 26, 2006)

Ribs looking good, Larry.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":35nyih6y]Looking good Larry. The beef ribs I buy around here, from the resturant supply have way more meat than those. I eat 1 rib and I'm pretty full.



I bet you pay more than $4 a rack too![/quote:35nyih6y]

$1.50 per pound. Haven't gotten them in about a year though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1w6abyxl][quote="Nick Prochilo":1w6abyxl]Looking good Larry. The beef ribs I buy around here, from the resturant supply have way more meat than those. I eat 1 rib and I'm pretty full.



I bet you pay more than $4 a rack too![/quote:1w6abyxl]

$1.50 per pound. Haven't gotten them in about a year though.[/quote:1w6abyxl]

Oh well, guess I'm just an idiot!  Sorry my ribs don't suit you.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd eat um!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 26, 2006)

You're bringing those to SOTB next week, right?


----------



## Griff (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll take 'em.

Griff


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 26, 2006)

Well I tried to tell him on another forum them ribs was not prime display models. I mean the boy is from old Virginny.  The closest they come to seeing cows is watching old grade B Westerns on cable TV I think  Just pushing your leg a little Larry.  I still out by the mailbox waiting on my Wolfe Bold. 

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 26, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I tried to tell him on another forum them ribs was not prime display models. I mean the boy is from old Virginny.  The closest they come to seeing cows is watching old grade B Westerns on cable TV I think  Just pushing your leg a little Larry.  I still out by the mailbox waiting on my Wolfe Bold.
> 
> bigwheel



You won't be sorry BW. It's goooood stuff. Someone needs to smack the pony express on the butt.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2006)

6 hours and the ribs are done.  My wife cooked all the sides!  Very good dinner!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks great Larry!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks like Steak on a Stick.    

It all looks very good.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 26, 2006)

Well next time cook em a little slower. The high heat is whut cuz them to have the bones sticking out on the end.  Works the same way with pig bones. If you got a gauge try not to beak 260. If you cooking them on a kettle..I cant help ya Best ribs is cooked bone side up and direct over a mesquite coals shoveled fire and if it dont take 6 or 7 hours they was cooked too fast or not allowed to rest in the hotbox.  Now some of these yankees say cook em two weeks at 199 you know that aint right. 

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd eat that in a heart beat.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well next time cook em a little slower. The high heat is whut cuz them to have the bones sticking out on the end.  Works the same way with pig bones. If you got a gauge try not to beak 260. If you cooking them on a kettle..I cant help ya Best ribs is cooked bone side up and direct over a mesquite coals shoveled fire and if it dont take 6 or 7 hours they was cooked too fast or not allowed to rest in the hotbox.  Now some of these yankees say cook em two weeks at 199 you know that aint right.
> 
> bigwheel



BW, these cooked on the WSM for 6 hours at 235*.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 27, 2006)

eeeewwwww, gag a maggot with the Brussell Sprouts.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 27, 2006)

Well hmmmm...guess them bones was sticking out to start with.  Yepppers that must be it. 

bigwheel





			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well hmmmm...guess them bones was sticking out to start with.  Yepppers that must be it.
> 
> bigwheel



Yeah the ribs were overly trimmed "shiners" but for the price, I'll be buying them again.  Matter of fact gonna be reheating the leftovers with some Reverend Marvins to snack on later today!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 27, 2006)

Beef back ribs...3 bucks a rack, full of meat. Of course the commissary was out this week...so, another time!

They look great, Larry! 

Bold is....beautiful!


----------



## Finney (Aug 27, 2006)

Another good cook there Wolfe-boy.


----------

